
The Math That Takes Newton into the Quantum World - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/69/patterns/the-math-that-takes-newton-into-the-quantum-world
======
earthicus
Thanks for the link, everything written by Baez is interesting! Grothendieck's
algebraic geometry is, I lament, a bit too intimidating for me at this point &
I suspect that will be true for pretty much everyone who reads this website.
However let me point out the wonderful book by Cox [1] which teaches the
classical version of the subject with a computational bent.

[1]
[https://dacox.people.amherst.edu/iva.html](https://dacox.people.amherst.edu/iva.html)

